# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Abraham's Western Cafe

## jstanthrnme

I was suprised to see a sign going up on N. Western Avenue this morning.  I guess he's re-opening in a location just a few lots down from his old spot.  Its right next to 7-11 where I believe an IBC bank was.  
I'm anxious to get in there for what I thought was the best burger in town.  The building doesn't have the character his old joint had, but i'm sure the food is just as good.

Has anybody tried it since he's re-opened?

----------


## Martin

thanks a bunch for mentioning this... abraham's used to be a regular stop on the lunch rotation and has been sorely missed since they left north western. we went there today and it was just as good as it used to be... prices are the same, but i'd say that the burgers were a bit smaller than before... they tasted every bit as good, though!

as for character... it felt like we were eating in a bank lobby because... well... we were eating in a bank lobby. they really haven't done much of anything to disguise the building's original purpose. but hey... i still got my abraham's onion burger fix.

-M

----------


## BailJumper

Didn't he give it a go in downtown OKC and went belly up within a few months?

Hope this one does better - but I hope he doesn't discount ambiance too much.

----------


## angel27

where is it exactly?  I've never tried it and sounds like I would like to.

----------


## Martin

> didn't he give it a go in downtown okc and went belly up within a few months? hope this one does better - but i hope he doesn't discount ambiance too much.


yep... same people.  i'm pretty sure they'll be successful back in their original neighborhood.  lunch was pretty crowded today... seems that many of the old regulars have already found their way back.  as for ambiance, the place has it in spades compared to the old hole in the wall they moved out from.




> where is it exactly? i've never tried it and sounds like i would like to.


abraham's is located at 47th & north western on the east side of the street.  they're just north of the 7-11 in what used to be a bank building.

-M

----------


## BailJumper

Gave it a try. I don't agree with the "it felt like we were eating in a bank lobby." It was four walls and a tile floor - didn't reek of bank lobby to me.

It was pretty crowded, but I gotta tell you, I wasn't impressed.

The burger seemed smaller and drier to me. It wasn't "bad" just not good enough to make a trip out of it.

Maybe I'm just spoiled on Nic's and Bricktown Burgers.

I did wonder though if he opened the drive thru and would send me a burger, fries and a drink through the deposit tube outside!

He might make it back on Western, but it really wasn't the same.

----------


## tburn

anybody notice his open hours?

saturday breakfast?

----------


## jstanthrnme

I finaly made it to Abrahams today, and I gotta say that it was really good.  

I don't think that the burgers are any smaller than what they were in the past.  I probably wouldn't have been able to finish it had it been any bigger.  I do think the fries need to be seasoned, but otherwise they are good.

As far as the atmosphere, this location doesn't have the character that his place a few lots over had, but thats minor.  The parking lot is kind of tight to get around in but thats also minor.

Hours are 6:00am to 2:30 pm, and as far as weekends, I'm not sure, I didn't find out.

----------


## Edmond Earl

Finally made it to Abraham for lunch today.  I've heard alot about it from its previous location.  I couldn't of been more disappointed.  The burger which i ordered to be cooked medium was cooked well done.  This was also supposed to be an onion burger,  there couldn't of been more that a teaspoon of onions on the entire burger.  I'm willing to give any new restaurant a second chance but i doubt its going to matter.

----------


## striker

I have missed abrahams much.... Can't wait to go back - I hope it hasn't changed.  I'm a bit discouraged by the reviews so far but maybe they're just working the kinks out.  My favorite burger place two locations back

----------

